# Elastic test results compiled



## Whistler

Elastic

Ammo

Speed (fps)

Power (ft lb)

Dankung

1842

double

pseudo tapered

12mm lead

259

26.8

Dubdub

Green

single

pseudo tapered

12mm lead

259

23.6

Theraband

Gold

double

tapered

12mm lead

229

18.4

Dubdub

Orange

single

straight

12mm lead

215

16.3

Barnett

Standard

single

straight

12mm lead

215

16.3

Dubdub

Green

single

straight

12mm lead

205

14.8

Theraband

Gold

single

tapered

12mm lead

188

12.4

Dankung

1842

single

pseudo tapered

10mm lead

206

11.0

Dankung

1745

single

pseudo tapered

12mm lead

161

10.1

Dubdub

Orange

single

straight

9mm steel

276

7.8

Theraband

Gold

double

tapered

9mm steel

266

7.2

Theraband

Gold

single

tapered

9mm steel

254

6.6

Dubdub

Green

single

straight

9mm steel

249

6.3

Dankung

1745

double

straight

9mm steel

230

5.4

These results were taken from other people's tests as I don't have a chrony of my own.

Admittedly these results aren't the product of fully scientific research but, as a rough indicator, I think they're worth considering.

IMO TBG and other quality flatbands are most versatile because you can cut it to your own taste/need. For me, ratting in cold wet UK, Dubdub orange is probably where I'm headed because of its relatively light draw but comparitively high performance. I'm eager to know how it kicks out 12mm lead when tied with a pseudo taper.

I'm also interested to know what you guys make of these results?

Here are the results in an excel spreadsheet in case you want to re-sort them
View attachment 29285


----------



## Whistler

Sorry gents looks like the formatting hasn't transferred (school-boy error :banghead: ).

Glad I attached the file now.


----------



## M.J

Speed (fps) Power (ft lb)

Dubdub Orange single straight 276 7.8

TBG double tapered 266 7.2

TBG single tapered 254 6.6

Dubdub Green single straight 249 6.3

Dankung 1745 double straight 230 5.4

There you go, man. It's a little better, anyway.

Thanks for putting in the effort!


----------



## Whistler

Cheers MJ, it's bugged me and I felt a bit of a wally...

but I have a cunning plan! Here goes.

Same results sorted by elastic








Same results sorted by power








Same results sorted by speed


----------



## mopper

Surprisingthat doubling TB Gold only gives you an energy increase of 50%, and that only with very heavy ammo.


----------



## Hawkman

Fantastic post Whistler. No fuss just straight down to business. A few surprises in there.


----------



## DaveSteve

I'm surprised about the orange Dub Dub tube.


----------



## Whistler

Cheers Hawkman.

And yeah DaveSteve that was pretty much why I posted it cos we all know TBG is good stuff but there's obviously some other good stuff out there. I had made the mistake of thinking that the choice between flatbands and tubes is as simple as life-span against performance.

BTW that Dubdub orange is sweet to draw


----------



## Jakerock

Awesome analysis / charts! Thanks for the hard work!!!


----------



## DaveSteve

Whistler said:


> Cheers Hawkman.
> 
> And yeah DaveSteve that was pretty much why I posted it cos we all know TBG is good stuff but there's obviously some other good stuff out there. I had made the mistake of thinking that the choice between flatbands and tubes is as simple as life-span against performance.
> 
> BTW that Dubdub orange is sweet to draw


This Dudub (Rolyan) tubing is pretty expensive. :blush:


----------



## Whistler

DaveSteve said:


> Whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Dudub (Rolyan) tubing is pretty expensive. :blush:
Click to expand...

Yup does seem pricey although I hear it lasts well.

I think, in the UK, it's at a similar price to ready made sets like Trumark or Barnett.


----------



## Rayshot

Whistler said:


> Cheers MJ, it's bugged me and I felt a bit of a wally...
> 
> but I have a cunning plan! Here goes.
> 
> Same results sorted by elastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorted by elastic.jpg
> 
> Same results sorted by power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorted by power.jpg
> 
> Same results sorted by speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorted by speed.jpg


Really like the organization layout of the top chart. I have made a speed chart and if I get around to straightening it up I will use some of this style. It makes it easier to mentally process and reference.


----------



## Hawkman

DaveSteve said:


> Whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Hawkman.
> 
> And yeah DaveSteve that was pretty much why I posted it cos we all know TBG is good stuff but there's obviously some other good stuff out there. I had made the mistake of thinking that the choice between flatbands and tubes is as simple as life-span against performance.
> BTW that Dubdub orange is sweet to draw
> 
> 
> 
> This Dudub (Rolyan) tubing is pretty expensive. :blush:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hawkman

2 meters of orange for £4 on ebay. He's currently sold out of green but that's not too much more when he has it. Just bought 2 meters of plum dub dub/rolyan tube for £6. Cheaper than i can get tbg.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Whistler said:


> DaveSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Dudub (Rolyan) tubing is pretty expensive. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup does seem pricey although I hear it lasts well.
> 
> I think, in the UK, it's at a similar price to ready made sets like Trumark or Barnett.
Click to expand...

yeah, and that brings me to the band/tube life factor. perhaps we could all contribute some overall-shots-until break counts of as many different configurations possible to chose a compromise between power, speed, and cost effectiveness...


----------



## Texasbanger

Today i went shooting with 3 different band sets:

6" x 0.75" TBG straight

7" Double Dankung

7" Pseudo tapered Dankung 1745 (45single/55double)

My results are clearly different from the chart.

The Pseudo Dankung was fastest hands down.


----------



## Whistler

Texasbanger said:


> Today i went shooting with 3 different band sets:
> 
> 6" x 0.75" TBG straight
> 
> 7" Double Dankung
> 
> 7" Pseudo tapered Dankung 1745 (45single/55double)
> 
> My results are clearly different from the chart.
> 
> The Pseudo Dankung was fastest hands down.


That makes sense, I don't think anyone would argue with the fact that tapering really speeds things up.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I don't think tapering flat bands is worth the extra 5 fps 
Give or take, i would rather put a little more muscle into it and get more use out of my bands, however ,
I do taper my Chinese tubes. 
Tapering flats just makes for an easier draw, therefore, in theory ,you can draw harder and create more energy.
I am now on a record breaking band set , i pull the shit out of these and have killed a skunk with 36 cal lead with this exact bandset. I have around a 35 inch draw and keep them at 7 inch length, 1 inch straight cut .I have gotten 500 shots from this band set and its still going!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

This is the band set, i wrap the pouch ties with a tiny piece of felt, very light,
Then wrap it tight, keeps wear and tear to a minimum


----------

